# Does PVR508 "turn-on" to record?



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

If I understand the user manual correctly, I should turn off the PVR 501 in order to receive any new software updates at nights. But, if I have programs scheduled to record, does the PVR 501 turn itself on to record these?

Turn it off at night, or leave it on at night?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you have your receiver off (in standby) when a record event starts, the PVR will power itself on aproximately 1 minute prior to the event starting to get the HD up to speed. Then, it will record the event, and power back down again.

However, if, during the recording, you decide to pick up the remote and watch the beginning of the program or a previously recorded event, then the PVR will remain on.

Turn it off at night. While in standby more, the PVR can then retrieve a full guide update.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I would question the power up one minute prior, mine always seems to fire right on the minute, I'll have to check it some time, but it seems that my record from power off always seems to catch the program in progress.

I had a VCR that I bought waaaay back in 1983 and it would start up about 15 seconds early so it was recording by the top of the hour.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Exactly as Z'Loth said. It turns itself on a minute before the timer is to engage then starts recording at the appointed time. Now that you know which networks don't care to start their shows on time, you can edit your timers to start early.


----------

